# Yucatan knot vs Fg knot



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The knot itself looks easy enough, but a couple of disadvantages are obvious.
- The mono tag faces forwards, like an albright. OK, but less than ideal.
-You have to tie a bimini first. Not so easy on the kayak.

Here's another leader knot I saw someone suggest on another forum, haven't tried it but does look good.

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/line/knot/not1.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

A slight variation on that is my goto knot in the field. Its fast and the knot is strong. My variation is to use a five-turn surgeon's knot at the end of the main line.






You need to follow the instructions very carefully but once you have experience, tying it in the yak is easy.



spork said:


> The knot itself looks easy enough, but a couple of disadvantages are obvious.
> - The mono tag faces forwards, like an albright. OK, but less than ideal.
> -You have to tie a bimini first. Not so easy on the kayak.


You do need to trim the mono tag short or you may end up with the line wrapping itself around your bottom runner while donating a lure to New Zealand.
The five turn surgeons knot is far simpler than a bimini but I don't know how they compare for knot strength. I can only say I've never had an issue with the five-turn surgeon knot.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Agree Steve, nearly ANYTHING is easier than tying a bimini on the 'yak.
I guess if you use a simpler loop knot this would be an easy one to tie.
Being a knot, as opposed to a progressive plait, the surgeons will not be as strong as the bimini, but as long as it is strong enough, then it's strong enough.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, so this is a great knot no question but.....
I found that using light braid i.e. 6lb and say 15 lb(flatties) or 6 lb(trout) mono leader, I constanly had the knot slip and fail  
Any suggestions here please ? 
I had previously used an albright and never had slippage and knot failure but would love to perfect this one  
Cheers,
Rod (who is seriously pissed off with constant days of wind here in Tassie)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

rodrocket said:


> Ok, so this is a great knot no question but.....
> I found that using light braid i.e. 6lb and say 15 lb(flatties) or 6 lb(trout) mono leader, I constanly had the knot slip and fail
> Any suggestions here please ?
> I had previously used an albright and never had slippage and knot failure but would love to perfect this one
> ...


Large differences in line size could be an issue. I mainly use it to tie 20lb leader onto 10lb braid but have successfully tied 40lb leader to 10lb braid. I use 8.8lb leader onto 6lb braid which works fine.

When I started tying it the knot failed a couple of times. Back to the video, studying it carefully to make sure I missed nothing, practising a few times on spare line ironed out whatever it was that caused the problem. *As per the video, you might seem to do everything correct but if you don't get the tag end of the leader sticking out from the knot after you pull tight, something is wrong.* Since practicing, I tied it many time without a fail.

I did change my method of tying it a few months back. I now wrap the leader around the loop holding the loop taught so it wraps neatly instead of vice-versa as shown in the video. Start with the tag end near your body, go across the loop then under and continue up the line away from the finger holding the loop. Finish by putting the tag end through the loop. Then follow the instruction in the video about finishing the knot.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Steve,
I've been practicing it and have had succes with all braids so far today (about 10x) but have failed with a Daiwa bulk line braid (6lb) which is quite slippery and very limp (brilliant casting though). 
I suspect that this particular line is the problem, though will keep trying maybe with more wraps ???
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=63080&p=668407&hilit=knot#p668414
> 
> Learn this knot. Piece of piss to tie, super strong, and has no "ball" to hang up in micro guides.


This


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

I did a lot of research on this one. The bimini + Yucatan is very hard to beat in terms of max knot strength.

Sometimes it just has to be the strongest connection and the bimini/yucutan combo is the one. Jacks, Tuna, Marlin etc

US sports fishing website has a lot of knot analysis about braid to mono etc.

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniqu ... evelations

However, of course its not practical to tie a bimini every time. I guess thats another discussion. Uni, slim beauty, 5 Turn surgeons etc.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

salticrak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52uWL43hUbw
> 
> I have tied this knot and landed both the my latest catches on the same rig and knot. I am really happy with it. The yucatan knot was not as good imho.


Ive just started using this as well and really stoked with it,however I have 10 thumbs and stuggled a bit with the tie
even with lots of practice n got frustrated...was on www.breammaster.com n found a thread on the "sebille knot"
which to me appears to be the same knot tied in a easier way for mwah fatfingers, worth checking out if your havin issues tying the fg knot...either way this method is brilliant so simple really..

would love to be able to post the link but dont know how 

I also use the five turn surgeons knot for tying doubles as stever mentioned and its definetly the way to go there,
doesnt get any simpler and wont let you down


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

nezevic said:


> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=63080&p=668407&hilit=knot#p668414
> 
> Learn this knot. Piece of piss to tie, super strong, and has no "ball" to hang up in micro guides.


Yes, it's a good one for going through guides but yesterday I had to go for a walk in the dark to find the popper and leader that went flying onto the beach after about my 3rd cast. It was one I'd tied at home too and even used glue over the top. I tied it back on using my usual knot which is also prone to coming undone (becuase I don't know how to lock it!) but it was easier to do with a torch stuck in my mouth and no glasses.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been using the FG knot for about a year and a half now and it has driven me insane. I use 40lb braid and 50lb leader for most of my fishing and I love how smoothly this knot casts - there really is nothing that compares. The problem is, every now and then it just lets go. The thing is though, it's impossible to work out why. I've had instances where I've tested it by hand, putting heaps of pressure on it and then 3 or 4 casts later it's gone. I must have tied this knot about 3 or 4 hundred times and it just seems completely random. Back to the slim beauty for me.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Used the fGk in PNG on black bass and it is a strong knot. Didn't have a failure. It is a bitch to tie though! The slim beauty is much simpler and if you're not redlining your drag on heavy line all that is really required.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah but you need a bobbin for the PR don't you?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

salticrak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52uWL43hUbw
> 
> I have tied this knot and landed both the my latest catches on the same rig and knot. I am really happy with it. The yucatan knot was not as good imho.


Great Post Salti! I have changed from slim beauty to this knot due to the ease of the knot gliding through the glides as on occasion the slim beauty will catch a little on the guides and have had the braid loop itself around a guide only to watch $13 of Zerek Live Cherabim fly away for ever.
Tried Nezavic's method first at home was ok but when the wind is blowing was really hard to manage probably due to my inexperience of tying, but the method you posted works a treat for me even if I am still a little cumbersome at it.
Thanx again.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

scater said:


> I've been using the FG knot for about a year and a half now and it has driven me insane. I use 40lb braid and 50lb leader for most of my fishing and I love how smoothly this knot casts - there really is nothing that compares. The problem is, every now and then it just lets go. The thing is though, it's impossible to work out why. I've had instances where I've tested it by hand, putting heaps of pressure on it and then 3 or 4 casts later it's gone. I must have tied this knot about 3 or 4 hundred times and it just seems completely random. Back to the slim beauty for me.


I have also been using the fg for about the same length of time and can't recall breaking one at the knot. In tests it has always broken in the braid about 10cm above the knot.

The fg works best when there is a good difference between braid and heavier mono. I don't believe it is designed for Fluorocarbon leader either. That said I tie one between 50lb braid and 40lb mono and have never broken one or had it slip.
After the initial half hitch I wet and pull up tight. In the video he waited until all the half hitches were on.
I also leave a few mm on the mono when trimming and use a lighter to burn the mono into a ball. I believe this aids in shopping knot slippage.

Dismissed by Aus knot expert Paulus as not good enough. http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4knotreview.htm

I have been looking at the Tedske knot I saw in a fishing mag. Can't find it online but the charter boat guy on lord Howe tied it really quickly and it was super strong on big kings.

I'm after a good leader to hook knot. The Palomar has too much friction that weakens the mono. My clinch knots are so bulky. Can anyone suggest a good low friction leader to terminal tackle knot?


----------

